# Schlauchboote von a.w.niemeyer



## Gädda fiskare (3. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin,

nachdem ich nun bei meiner Suche nach einem kleinen langschafttauglichen Schlauchboot hoffe, fündig geworden zu sein, möchte ich doch noch mal Eure Meinung dazu hören, weil nicht alles so ist wie es sein könnte bzw. sein sollte.
Wie aus meinem letzten Thread hervorgeht, möchte ich für einen vorhandenen 8 PS 27 kg Langschafter ein ostseeküstentaugliches Schlauchboot um ca. 40 kg Gewicht haben. Da so kleine Schlauchboote, soweit mir bekannt, nur für Kurzschafter ausgelegt sind, ist eine Spiegelerhöhung erforderlich.
Heute habe ich nun mit der technischen Beratung von awn telefoniert und das gehört, was ich gerne hören wollte, nämlich dass eine Spiegelerhöhung so wie ich sie vorhabe kein Problem ist. Das awn 360, von dem die Rede ist, habe ich selber noch nicht gesehen, aber das soll für mich in der Filiale Hamburg extra aufgebaut werden, was ich nach ziehmlich aroganten Abfuhren bei anderen Händlern schon mal als positiv betrachte. Duch die vorgesehene Spiegelerhöhung wird praktisch der für Kurzschafter gemachte Ausschnitt im Spiegel auf die links und rechts vorhandene Spiegelhöhe angehoben, was stabilitätsmäßig kein Problem sein soll und noch den angenehmen Vorteil hat, dass beim Gaswegnehmen das Wasser hinten nicht so schnell reinschwappt. So weit so gut. 
Aber die awn- Boote sind nicht selbstlenzend, sondern haben nur einen Stopfen, den man während der Fahrt öffnen kann, um das Boot zu entwässern. Ist das von innen möglich, oder muss man sich da außen verrenken so dass man diese Funktion dann auf Dauer doch nicht nutzt?
Weiterhin ist mir das Gewicht von 42,5 kg sehr sympathisch, aber andere Schlauchboote mit Airdeck (das awn 360 hat einen Aluboden) und dem gleichen Gewicht sind nur 3,2 bis 3,4 m statt 3,6 m lang. Geht hier das geringe Gewicht auf Kosten der Materialqualität bzw. -stärke? Katze 01 hat sich zwar über ein awn-Boot sehr positiv geäußert, aber ich würde dazu noch gerne andere Meinungen hören.
Und nun zum Schluss der wichtigste Punkt: Das Boot hat keine Klassifizierung bezüglich des Einsatzbereiches. Die Aussage des awn-Mitarbeiters war lediglich, dass er kein Boot in dieser Größe kennt, was nicht Kategorie C schafft. Das ist sehr schwammig ausgedrückt, andererseits sollte man aber annehmen, dass ein Händler mit einem Boot, auf dem Sien Name prangt, keine schlechte Reklame machen will. Meinungen dazu sind mir desonders wichtig.

So, nun hoffe ich, dass sich möglichst viele awn-Piloten an der Diskussion beteiligen.

#h Matze


----------



## Mirco (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboote von a.w.niemeyer*

Moin Matze,

irgendwo müssen die ja am Gewicht gespart haben.

Aus der Beschreibung geht nicht hervor ob das Boot über einen aufblasbaren Kiel verfügt?!?

Andere Boote in dieser Größe liegen bei mindestens ca. 50,00 kg oder eher +60,00 kg  aufwärts.

Bei meinem Airdeckboot mit insgesamt 39,1 kg geht der Boden auch ganz schön ins Gewicht. Den kann man notfalls aber auch separat transportieren.

Andere schwere Boote bestehen auch oft aus 2 Packtaschen.

Du mußt für Dich zunächst entscheiden, welches Kriterium für Dich am wichtigsten ist.

Ist es das Gewicht oder die Größe oder der Preis oder???

Gehst Du allein oder immer zu zweit los?

Für mich war das Gewicht entscheidend, da ich damit auch allein klar kommen muss. Mein Boot ist dafür auch leider ca. 10 cm schmaler als ander Boote und einen Stuhl kann ich auf den Luftdruckboden auch nicht so ohne weiteres stellen. 

Da ich aber ein kleiner Kerl von 173 cm bin ist das mit der Bootsbreite für mich egal. Wenn jemand 195 cm groß ist wären diese 10 cm ggf. nicht egal.

Stokker hat grad sein neues Boot beim Sundtreffen vorgeführt. Schönes großes Ding mit viel Platz darin von Allroundmarin ca. 3,8 x 1,7 m !

Hat ein Kumpel von mir auch und ich wolltes es eigentlich auch immer haben. Kam für mich dann aber doch nicht in Frage wegen der ca. 70,00 kg Gewicht.


----------



## Gädda fiskare (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboote von a.w.niemeyer*

Hallo Mirco,

danke für Deine Antwort. Für mich sind Gewicht, Größe, Küstentauglichkeit und natürlich Sicherheit die Kriterien. Geld spare ich natürlich auch gerne.
Aber da noch keiner eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau gefunden hat, vermute ich auch eher, dass das AWN eher zur Enttäuschung führen wird. Einen aufblasbaren Kiel soll es wohl haben, was mich auf Dauer sicher aufregen wird ist, dass es nicht selbstlenzend ist. Außerdem ist es nicht für den Einsatzbereich zertifiziert, der Größe nach sollte es Kategorie C schaffen, aber ob es die Stabilität hergibt ist ein Pokerspiel. Die überwältigende Zahl der Antworten auf meine Frage sagt ja auch so einiges.
Zur Zeit habe ich ein 4,20 Festrumpfboot mit 80kg Gewicht. Ich nutze es auf schwedischen Seen und an der Ostseeküste. Bislang habe ich es immer geschafft das Boot da ins Wasser zu bringen, wo ich angeln wollte und habe es auch allein auf den Dachträger bekommen. Das war zwar eine echt anstrengende Buckelei, aber im Angelfieber hat der Adrenalinspiegel immer genug Kräfte mobilisiert. In letzter Zeit wird mein Rheuma aber immer schlimmer, so dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich das Boot weiterhin händeln kann. Deshalb sollte das neue Boot nur 40 bis 50 kg wiegen. Da traue ich mir weiterhin zu, das Boot bei einem Gewässerwechsel in Schweden auf den Dachträger zu kriegen und auch ein paar m durch die Gegend zu schleppen.
Nun sind bei mir noch das QS Airdeck mit 3,4 m und ein Allroundmarin Dynamic mit 3,5 m in der engeren Auswahl. Wenn ich den Spiegel für den vorhandenen Langschafter erhöhen könnte, wäre das ideal, aber wenn mir das nicht stabil genug erscheint, schaffe ich mir auch einen neuen Motor an. Wie hat sich dein Boot denn bewährt?

#h Matze


----------



## Mirco (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboote von a.w.niemeyer*

War damit erst 2 x los.

Immer zu zweit.

Also mit dem 5 PS Quirl kommt es wohl nicht wirklich ins gleiten bei 2 Mann nebst Gerödel, aber macht seine 10 Km/h.

Es ist sehr kursstabil.

Es hat auch einen Stopfen und ist nicht selbstlenzend. Aber durch den Luftboden hat man soetwas wie eine Bülsch. Das Wasser läuft unter den Boden ab. Denke so ab 10 L merkt man erst, dass Wasser im Boot ist.

Da Boot hat die C-Klasse.

Wie gesagt es ist nicht so breit wie andere Boote, aber zu zweit mit Gedöns völlig ok.

Hier nochmal ein link zu einen relativ günstigem Anbieter mit Auswahl und Vergleichsmöglichkeiten:

http://www.bootdepot.de/google.htm?/subdir.php?ID=56

Ich ruf Dich nachher mal an.


----------

